
Ask HN: Will an unpaid internship boost my resume? - jtd00123
I am about to graduate with a degree that is heavily programming based while working as a Math TA.  That said, I need to gain some experience.  My issue is that I&#x27;ve sent out about 10-15 resumes and the only one that has gotten back to me so far was an unpaid position with a startup.<p>I&#x27;m pretty sure I have landed the position, and they are working on an Android app, which I would like to gain experience with.  That said, the company isn&#x27;t well known (keep in mind I don&#x27;t live in a tech epicenter).  I already have some experience contributing to somewhat menial projects for nonprofits.<p>My question is, would this experience boost my resume?  Or would employers look down on taking a position without pay?
======
itamarst
Unpaid positions are illegal, just FYI: violation of minimum wage laws.

It will give you some experience, yes, but someplace that's not even willing
to pay you a little isn't necessarily going to put much effort into teaching
you, either.

Maybe you need a better resume, or a better job search process? Happy to do
review resume - send me an email at itamar@codewithoutrules.com

~~~
jtd00123
Okay thanks! I'll definitely send a resume when I get back home. Really
appreciate the help!

